

Search the Enron archive using Searchify's Gotank, a new IndexTank client in Go - luriel
http://gosearchify.herokuapp.com/

======
foobert
My favorite search so far: <http://gosearchify.herokuapp.com/search?q=fuck>

~~~
Skywing
The company that I work for provides litigation services, such as distributed
document conversion tools, review platforms and such. We've actually hosted
data for reviewing attorneys of some of the larger cases over the past 15
years.

This Enron dataset is one of the standard sets of data that we use and test
the speed and resilience of our software against.

I always liked the Enron data because the "smoking gun" terms were disguised
using Star Wars terms, like "jedi" and "wookie". It does not look like this
site has embedded email attachments indexed, so you may not see any
interesting searches for these terms, but I did see a few questionable ones
for "jedi". :)

This set also contains some of most hilarious, typical inner-office humor
emails that I've had the pleasure of being able to debug. I remember one day,
while testing our distributed automated document conversion tool (basically
convert any document into a PDF (not a simple task, think about all the
possibilities)), we noticed one of the workers had hung up on a PowerPoint
document. So, first thing I did was open the document and it was a slideshow
of porn images basically with embedded sound files. The audio files are what
crashed the app, but when I opened it at the office the audio played loudly
and my co-workers were like "wtf?". That was a hilarious moment.

~~~
HistoryInAction
Impressive! Did you guys compete in TREL?

~~~
Skywing
Nope. I've never heard of it. I tried looking it up on Google but didn't come
up with anything, either. What is TREL?

------
electic
I know this is going to sound incredibly lame but I wish they styled their
usage of Bootstrap a bit more. I wish sites would spend just a few minutes to
be a bit original in their visual appeal.

